# Brake pads keep glazing, having bedding issues. Suggestions needed



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

It the second time i took my brakes apart and had to sand down the brake pads to remove glaze and resurface rotors. The rotors are fine, no gouging or deep groves., brake system bled, brake hoses clean no cracking.

The parts are Hawk HPS brake pads and Zimmerman rotors that were coated.

During first break in i did it as specified, moderate braking from 60-10km/h and then harder from 110-10km/h no complete stops and cooled the brakes and the pads glazed and i had bluish coloring on rotor and braking power was poor. 

Cleaned the pads and rotors and attempted to re-bed but used a bit less braking force ended up with same issue. Attempted it again, resurfaced the rotors, sanded the pads to remove the glaze, used 130 grit metal sand paper as recommended by Hawk did the bedding process and AGAIN, poor stopping power and discoloration of rotor.


















Any input or suggestions are welcome, i am dumb found as to what i could be doing wrong.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The color change on the rotors is the transfer film; this is the goal when bedding pads.

The coating on the rotors may have contaminated the pads.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

x2. If your rotors were shipped with a cosmoline type protective coating, that stuff needs to be completely removed before installing the rotors. If you used your new pads on the rotors without cleaning them first, they're trashed. Clean the rotors again and replace the pads.


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

In all i had my rotors cut and i installed new pads. 

Never could get the contaminated pads to work properly, the coating had damaged them., outcome was poor stopping power, needed longer distance to slow car down from high speed, lots of heat, and pedal would go to the floor and could not lock break up on a dry surface.

Now i have Hawk HP+ pads, great stopping power, lots of dust, noisy in day to day use, loud when heated and when using mild braking force (bearable), predictable bite patter not to aggressive easy to modulate breaking 

Great on the track for a mildly tuned car on oem breaks set up, did not fade, after first heat cycle.


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

You have worked much too hard for this job. Don't use cut rotors, buy new. Hawk HPS's are great, [have them in front] but they take a long time to bed in. They won't be ready after a few high speed stops. Now I have these in the rear.
http://www.buybrakes.com/stoptech/brake-pads.html Quick to bed, quiet, and great stopping power.


----------

